

Ask HN: Does becoming a Pioneer interest / intrigue you? - cdmisp

For our Startup - OvaFlow, we have set up a pre-launch site to gather interest and hopefully get a select number of users to be the core community that can influence the early iterations of the product.
We want the product to be community driven allowing customers to have a say in features and functionality moving forward as well as having a heavy community hints &#x2F; tips &#x2F; bug fixes forum.<p>My question is, what do you think of the term Pioneer to sum this up? Is a simple &quot;Register Interest&quot; or something similar more likely to entice you to signing up?<p>* To find out more: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ovaflow.com&#x2F;?ref=hn4<p>* For more detailed reasons about becoming a Pioneer: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ovaflow.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;30&#x2F;ovaflow-pioneers&#x2F;?ref=hn4<p>* For very simple bullets points on Becoming a Pioneer and how to become a Pioneer: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ovaflow.com&#x2F;register&#x2F;?ref=hn4<p>Apologies if this seems like a shameless plug, but it&#x27;s more feedback we want at this stage.<p>Cheers for the help, guys
======
coryl
My honest assessment:

\- I hate your name and your attempt at branding. "OvaView Management
Console", "OvaFlow agents", "OvaFlow Environment". Got real sick of that real
fast.

\- I don't understand what your product does or how it helps me. There's too
much text on your landing page. Also, the main body image looks terrible.
Buzzwords like "Global", "Data", "Metrics" blurring into the background. And
then lines of "010101010110". What year is this, 1997? A bit behind on design
trends.

\- Lastly, your users won't care what title they get. Your product isn't
social, so having a label like an Ebay "Power Seller" or Yelp "Elite" does not
apply here.

Frankly, I read everything on your homepage and I still don't understand what
you do, or how anyone would want to pay for it. Any visitor to your site will
spend 1% of the time I did. Good luck!

~~~
cdmisp
Firstly, thank you so much for taking the time to browse through our site,
Coryl and thank you for providing the critique. As hard as it is to read such
a damning verdict, this is exactly the reason for this question.

I think we will stick with OvaFlow as the name and therefore OvaFlow Agents
and Environment are necessary. I can understand how 'An OvaView' etc can
become grating though and will probably ease off with this puns.

We fully agree with the fact that there is too much text and needs to be
simplified down. Bulletpoints, simple sentences and images/diagrams will take
precedence.

This has always been our worry with the site, the fact that the product isn't
fully explained. Hopefully we can address this.

We are looking to make changes and hopefully get improved feedback next time!

In the meantime, any more feedback from other users will be hugely
appreciated. Even if you 100% agree with this critique, please share your
opinion.

